# hen or roo?



## duffala

I am new to chickens. This is our baby silkie its around 1.5 months old. I know they are hard to sex. Anyone have any guesses? its getting some new fuzz. I added a pic of its parents because i think they are gorgeous.


----------



## 7chicks

I'm of no help here but can't not stop and say, how absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## duffala

It's okay, and thank you ;c)


----------



## Lissa

I am fairly new to chickens too. I did notice when we had our chicks, the boys were slower getting their feathers in. I had 2 roos (1 is a silkie) in my bunch and they were last to get their pretty feathers in. Not sure if this is the norm though. My silkie started crowing around 3.5-4 months old. Good luck! Adorable pictures though!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

So cute! I hatched 6 Silkies 5 weeks ago....2 black, 2 buff (I think) and 2 gray. I also have 2 Bantams, Willie and Millie (Mille De Fluer) when I brought the silkie chicks to the coop Millie, who I was sure was a hen CROWED! Over and over....so funny!!!!!


----------



## duffala

I wanna hatch some closer to spring. What incubator do you use?


----------



## mistinichole

Just wanted to say they are soooo cute... I want some!!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

I used the Little Giant with egg turner. Got it at Tractor Supply $80 for both. I've hatched 22 eggs....very stressful! I've never hatched all the eggs, always a few


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

Oops, always a few who don't hatch.....


----------



## blueggchick

So cute! I have hatched some silkie out last year and could tell the sex closer to 4 mos of age.


----------



## piglett

blueggchick said:


> So cute! I have hatched some silkie out last year and could tell the sex closer to 4 mos of age.


 the boys had streamers on their heads?
got 8 youngsters in a dog crate rite now
i'll make some changes to my old meatpen soon, they are growing like weeds


----------



## duffala

sadly while i was away yesterday. the neighbors 3 dogs chewed and pulled down Planks of wood from my 6 foot privacy fence that was in good sturdy shape. . entered my yard and i can't find a trace of existence of my little white silkie. My daughter will be heartbroken


----------



## Energyvet

I'm so very sorry to hear your news. How very very sad. Good thing she has someone to share her heartbreak. So very sorry.


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Oh how sad, so very sorry that happend, I was just enjoying your photos...


----------



## fuzziebutt

But if there is no trace of her, then she may be hiding somewhere. I have had one hide for nearly 3 days before she showed her face. Maybe she will show up!


----------



## duffala

that would be a blessing if it showed up . .. but i have looked allover the place and listened for the chirps...


----------



## CrazyBirdLady

I just found out my "Millie" is a Milton....he crowed when I brought my baby silkies to the coop! How shocked was I! lol


----------



## piglett

CrazyBirdLady said:


> I just found out my "Millie" is a Milton....he crowed when I brought my baby silkies to the coop! How shocked was I! lol


my young roos never made any noise till i showed up with a huge barredrock . the rock was headed to my freezer that day but they didn't know that. the next day they started to crow.


----------

